# The magic cards.... race packs



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok went into the LGS today and was going to get the Magic Deck for WHFB and was told as a skaven player, don't waste your money on the deck wait till the Skaven pack comes out... Then was told by LGS that he is limited to two packs per army so he got two packs of Daemons flew off shelve now he on waiting list for more packs... There are three skaven players so I asked if he could put one behind the counter for me and since I was the first to ask he did that... which means there is gonna be one person using the book for awhile


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

not sure im that clear on what you mean about 1 person using the book?


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

jigplums said:


> not sure im that clear on what you mean about 1 person using the book?


I think he is just saying that there are 3 players in his group that will need the cards (because they are all skaven players), but his FLGS will only be able to get 2 sets of cards to sell. So, one guy will be SOL and will have to use his rulebook's magic section.

To which I would reply: there is this new thing called the "internet." I hear that you can even buy stuff there and everything.:angel:


----------



## BioCreed (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya well im the only beastmen player at my store and there was three packs give to the store and people were anoying and bought them just to have them now i still have to use my rulebook.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i bought two sets.

i pre ordered mine on the basis that i wanted one to use and a spare in case GW weren't actually lying and they really will sell out one day.

sometimes i plan ahead

sometimes


----------

